# In memory of Kiane...I will never forget you



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a 5-year-old AQH gelding named Kiane. My first and most gentle horse ever. He watched over me and kept me safe from anything. I only owned him for about 6 months and i was only 11 at the time. This is when my world came crashing down. I came to live with my mom back in California. I left my horse with my dad in Utah while we finalized boarding arrangements and transportation down here. My dad called me one day and asked me if it was ok if he took my horse for a ride in the mountains with his friends. I said "awesome, Kiane will love that". Little did I know, Kiane would get injured that day. My horse stepped on what people call a shell rock(extremely sharp rock) which lodged into his hoof. My dad called me and told me, "Sweetie im sorry but Kiane got hurt on the ride, but im at the vets with him and he'll be out soon and back to normal". So for a week straight my dad called me everyday and told me the great progress that he was making. Well about 5 days after he got injured, my dad called me and said, "Im sorry Jaide but Kiane had to be euthanized today...he kept busting the screws in his hoof and he cannot be healed." My life will never be the same. I sat up for like a week straight crying myself to sleep each night. I asked my dad which vet my horse went to cause i wanted proof and he said oh this one and the like a week later he said oh no this other one.
Come to find out, my horse never went to the vet. After he got injured, my dad or one of the guys shot Kiane in the head. When i found out this information, I was living with my dad again. I confronted him about it but he would never tell me the truth. Thinking it was funny, my dad, brother and grandpa put cans of dog food in the food cupboards and labeled them Kiane. They were all saying "Theres Kiane in those cans!" I cannot imagine what Kiane went through. Heartless people!!
I live with my mom now and for the last 3.5 years i havent talked to dad. I have a wonderful AQH gelding named Dude now. He came from the same place that Kiane was from in Utah. They were best buddies, same age and kept in the same pasture. I to this day, feel guilty forever letting them take my horse out. I could have possibly prevented this. I will never forgive myself or the guys who did this. 5-years-old and gone forever!! Im so sorry Kiane. I will never forget you. I have pics in my room and even your shoe...I love you!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest in peace Kiane 

~~HUGS~~


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for the support.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your story!
When I read what they did to your horse, and the thing about the dog food, it almost made me sick
how could they make fun of the situation? 

I am so sorry. 
And it was not your fault at all, don't blame yourself!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

So sorry! you hang in there girl!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks rach, snapple, and lacyloo. It was one of the hardest times in my life but at least I have Dude to help me get through the pain.


----------

